# Casting over a finish question



## The100road (Mar 2, 2017)

My plan for this burl is to cut off the cap and turn the rest into dyed game call blanks.

Questions is, that I also want to have the cap cast and turned into hybrid game call blanks but I'm pretty sure there is some kind of finish on it. Probably a polyurethane or spray on laquer would be my guess. Is there still a way to have this cast?

Is the finish a problem? And if so, is there a good way to remove it?


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------

